# EE19 Froyo Build Needed.



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone have a link or know where to get the EE19 froyo build ZIP thats not on megaupload. i need it and any help would be appriciated


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Uploading now... will post a link when it's done.... ~30 minutes


----------



## bru_1 (Jun 12, 2011)

HERE you go man.


----------



## teerface (Dec 19, 2011)

help please can make calls or texts I do have 3g though and it keeps roaming


----------

